# Aug 21, 2011 meeting



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

I figure since the site is down, i'll post this here

SCAPE's Facebook Page



> The August 21st SCAPE meeting will be hosted at the home of Tom (SPNative) in San Pedro.
> 
> Please RSVP by posting in this thread when you know you will be coming.
> 
> ...


----------



## dwarph_shrimp (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm down for this meet. I was trying to post on SCAPE.


----------



## MKD (Apr 11, 2011)

i hope it's back on before meeting so i know where to go.


----------



## swoof (Feb 27, 2011)

MKD i'm sure they will send PM's on this site about location since SCAPE isn't working yet.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

*Meeting Address!*

*MEETING ADDRESS AND AUCTION LINK:*



> 1735 W Santa Cruz St
> San Pedro 90732





> Register for the auction here:
> http://scape.blonskiweb.com/auction.php?


Maybe's will not be added.
Look who's coming to the meet:

xmas one
swoof
polardbear
cgar
Born2Pearl
advanaw11 + 1
skennedysocal
edcal + 1
Pressed-Ham
deina-kun
Poke
Yuri333
cgar
Zzyzx85
majordude
Speaker73
Nyx
Raven +1
py22002
NeriteSnail
JohnnyTran
AnthonyV
Yaouch
itzjustjeff + 1
shawndoc
pacpac2
Molli +1
Phatman5
fishumms
digginnbetta
Datank
jules2k
Ajax +1
MKD


----------



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

I'll be coming as well


----------



## dwarph_shrimp (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm coming.


----------



## xmas_one (Apr 27, 2010)

Starts at 12:30, right?


----------



## resowner92 (Dec 26, 2007)

check in starts at 12:30


----------



## Born2Pearl (Aug 16, 2011)

I had offered to help with set up. What time would you like me to be there? This is my first meeting.


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Noon would be a good time to stop by to help set up.

Thanks.


----------



## Born2Pearl (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Richard! See you at noon!


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Born2Pearl said:


> Thanks Richard! See you at noon!


Thanks again for your help and it was good to meet you at the meeting.


----------

